# Gordon vs Masterchief



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

I brought this up in the last thread. I have to know now. Who is better in everyones opinion.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 10, 2007)

Why, God? Why must people make retarded threads?


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 10, 2007)

Badass vs. Badass = 2 badasses, still not dead, standing in the smoking remains of the rest of the world.

End of story.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Dec 10, 2007)

Gordon, he's a physicist with a super suit and a gravity gun, not to mention that crowbar > energy sword.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2007)

I was thinking Gordon Ramsay when I saw the topic >.<;;; I also misread that to "master chef"


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't worry Arshes, I read it and somehow got "Jeff Gordon vs. Mastercheif" and thought "Errr...Masterchief would practically rape Jeff Gordon..he's just a racecar driver..."

and I don't even like racing :?


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to vote Gordon Freeman on the principle of the matter, but I have to admit that they are probably evenly matched.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 10, 2007)

Gordon. If Gordon has crowbar, it's overwhelmingly in favor of Gordon.


----------



## Pinkuh (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder who I voted for >_>


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 10, 2007)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> I wonder who I voted for >_>



Ummmmm.......
Nope. Thought I had it there, but it's gone now.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought I would be the only one that read it as Gordon Ramsay vs. Masterchef. I don't know who would win, but that's a fight that I would like to see.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like gordon wins this one   

the scientist beats the solider lol


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, after an intense 5ish hour voting period, Freeman comes out in top.
Which he would even if it was 100 hours.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 11, 2007)

I still say the unnamed chick from portals would beat both of them.... suddenly the ground is no longer their... oh knows your stuck in a loop! oh knows your flying straight up... really really really fast =)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 11, 2007)

TehLemming said:
			
		

> I still say the unnamed chick from portals would beat both of them.... suddenly the ground is no longer their... oh knows your stuck in a loop! oh knows your flying straight up... really really really fast =)



At least Freeman never killed his best friend.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 11, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> TehLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know... my first time threw HL2 alex died... a few times... both intentionally accidentally...


...
I miss my companion cube *cries* 
when they make the stuffed ones I'm buying one =)

(edited because I fail at counting to two)


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 11, 2007)

Why would you kill Alyx for you monster?


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 11, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Why would you kill Alyx for you monster?



erm... I wanted to know how good she was....

you know... shes pretty freaking elite with that pistol of hers.  I figured she might be able to take on the combin... by herself... with 15-1 numbers...

apparently I was wrong...

the other times were when I was attempting to beat the entire game using only the grav gun and the crow bar (unless you HAD to use other weapons, like the rocket launcher)


----------



## Korusho (Dec 11, 2007)

just toss everything out of your way with the gravity gun..thats the way to go lol.


----------



## themocaw (Dec 11, 2007)

*Gordon Freeman draws his crowbar and gravity gun.*

*Master Chief pulls out a plasma grenade and shotgun.*

*Chell pulls out her portal gun and Companion Cube.*

*Samus preps her missiles and blaster.*

*Themocaw runs them all over the edge of the level, screaming as they plummet to their deaths in the abyss.*

Shitty Video Game Player Wins: FATALITY.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 11, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> *Gordon Freeman draws his crowbar and gravity gun.*
> 
> *Master Chief pulls out a plasma grenade and shotgun.*
> 
> ...



This sounds like it could turn into an epic flash video
Anyone got any skills with flash?


----------



## Korusho (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL im so posting that on newgrounds xDDD


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Dec 19, 2007)

both gordon and mc are awesome but gorden has a gravity gun so ill have to vote for him.
nothing like taking a live grenade out of a zombines hand and blowing it up with it


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 19, 2007)

Because you're totally not biased eh


----------



## Merriss (Dec 19, 2007)

[/removed]


----------



## XERO (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd say Xan, just because I love UT and the guy is a fricken robot/cyborg.  Out of Gordon and Masterchief though, I'd have to say Gordon. Gordon's "name brand" weapon is a crowbar, whereas Masterchief's is either an assault rifle or plasma sword. Main point being Gordon is a crazy person, while Masterchief is just following orders.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 20, 2007)

Xan gets pwned by Malcolm.

And the Skaaj were cooler


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 20, 2007)

I voted Master Chief because we actually know him as a character. 

Whereas Gordon Freeman is the same old generic "you" from 90% of the FPS games ever made. only he has a name. OOOOOH! And a (minor) history instead of just a blank past! OOOOOOH! And a gravity gun! Ooooh! The gravity gun part of Gordon Freeman is the only thing that left that much of an impact on me. I remembered Half Life 2 for more of the Gravity Gun and its physics engine; as well as the Gmod more than the Gordon Freeman whom everyone seems to love. I remember the G-man and Alyx more than I do Gordon as characters.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 26, 2007)

Gordon wins, bar none....


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 26, 2007)

Freeman's only advantage at all is the Gravity Gun, which would only delay John (Master Chief's name, for those who haven't read the Halo novels).

Freeman has no formal military training, whereas John was trained to be an elite warrior, soldier, and tactician from the age of 6.

Freeman's suit is a haz-mat suit.  It's designed to protect him from hazardous materials and environments, not as a battlesuit.  The Chief's MJOLNIR armor is actually, y'know, _armor_; to be precise, over 1/4 ton of powered armor and energy shielding designed specifically for warfare.

Freeman himself is an ordinary human.  The Chief, as part of the Spartan-II program, has a number physical augmentations, including increased muscle density, improved reflexes and night-sight, and nearly unbreakable bones due to a metal-ceramic composite fused to his skeleton.

Master Chief wins the fight, under any circumstances.


----------



## yak (Dec 26, 2007)

Gordon has an endless army of antlions :| Or was it an army of endless antlions?


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> *Freeman has no formal military training,* whereas John was trained to be an elite warrior, soldier, and tactician from the age of 6.



And yet somehow he's stopped one alien invasion and is spear-heading the retake of Earth.

And he has magic glasses.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 27, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> And yet somehow he's stopped one alien invasion and is spear-heading the retake of Earth.



Exactly.  He's a scientist, not a soldier.  By all rights, he should have died at Black Mesa.

Lemme put it a different way (at the risk of sounding childish):  Anything Freeman can do, the Chief can do at least three times better.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 27, 2007)

omg lol i think its been decided. Gordon wins.

The call to action brings out the best in us, even without tons of training, Freeman managed to stop an invasions AND got past tons of military. With almost no formal training, he managed to do all that. 

But yeah.. Masterchief has killed way more aliens and various other critters than Gordon ever had. But still, Gordon pwns.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the simple problem with your theory on this one....

gordon... scientist...
chief... soldier...
gordon... in a crazy hazard suit
chief... in an armored suit

chief... carries a large variety of alien and human weaponry....
gordon... has a gun capable of grabbing and fling chief into space... if not just crushing him outright


grav gun vs metal suit
you do the math

not to mention what you can do with some of the HL1 experimental weapons....
if that doesnt work, keep in mind the fact that Gordon is a rallying point for all the rebels on the planet, once open combat has started chief is gonna have his hands a bit full
smart allies are a thing to remember, all that military training is nice, but a large number of scientists with years of experience in the environment freeman is from... I think they learned a thing or two as well
long story short, dont stage it in the HL2 universe

... although I bet master chief would make a kick ass zombie


----------



## Project_X (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Freeman's only advantage at all is the Gravity Gun, which would only delay John (Master Chief's name, for those who haven't read the Halo novels).
> 
> Freeman has no formal military training, whereas John was trained to be an elite warrior, soldier, and tactician from the age of 6.
> 
> ...



Freeman is a natural at fighting and has a deadlier arsenal than the cheif. Yes, Gordan has more than the gravity gun...
Not to mention, the hazard suit works great against bullets...


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 27, 2007)

I dunno...I suppose if the chief threw a tank at gordon, then rushed him while he was busy stopping it with the gravity gun, he could probably break gordon's toy in half with his hands.

But these things are always pointless, it's all what if situations.

I say a zerg rush them both.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Freeman is a natural at fighting and has a deadlier arsenal than the cheif. Yes, Gordan has more than the gravity gun...
> Not to mention, the hazard suit works great against bullets...



But what if it's one of those Covenant weapons that "looks ands sound like they're manufactured by Mattel?"


----------



## Huey (Dec 28, 2007)

Attaining a doctoral degree in theoretical physics from MIT is much harder than fighting the covenant. Not to mention killing and defeating spontaneously appearing aliens of whom you have no prior knowledge with no formal combat training. 

I'd change my view if MC got a doctoral at MIT. Otherwise, brains and instinct are Gordon's trump cards.


----------



## themocaw (Dec 28, 2007)

Gordon Freeman just needs to find an ocean.  That'll show Master Chief.


----------



## Zarr (Dec 30, 2007)

To tell the truth, I've not seen Master Chief win one of these ever. I saw another one and it has Solid Snake beating Master Chief. That however, is just commentary, I voted Freeman and stand by that. (I also stand by that Solid Snake wins over chief... but who is better, Snake, or Freeman?)


----------



## Rayne (Dec 30, 2007)

Being the Half-Life fanboy that I am, I can't help but go with Freeman.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd go for Master Cheif since Jeffie has nothing on him.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 30, 2007)

I think half of the appeal of Gordon Freeman is that he's, like, Badass Normal incarnate. To take a page from Dr. Breen's transcriptions (from vague memory), _Gordon Freeman is a scientist who hardly had the time to earn the distinction of his MIT among his peers at the time of the Black Mesa incident_, and he still manages to break through in the end mainly on sheer improvisation (case in point: the crowbar signature weapon) while Master Chief has to blow it all up to get somewhere.

Plus he's hot. :3


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 30, 2007)

I dislike threads like this.  They need to specify (and they rarely do) whether they're asking "Who do you like more?" or "Who would win in an actual fight?", as these answers are rarely the same.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 30, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I dislike threads like this.  They need to specify (and they rarely do) whether they're asking "Who do you like more?" or "Who would win in an actual fight?", as these answers are rarely the same.



yeah, needs more conditions
why style of fight, 
which universe are they in
who gets to make use of what....


really... what it's going to come down to is those details... because as bad ass as chief is, he's gonna suck in the HL2 universe... and vise versa for gordon in the halo world


hl universe... 1 saw blade and it's over... INSTAGIB.... er... insta... cutinhalf


			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> I dislike threads like this.  They need to specify (and they rarely do) whether they're asking "Who do you like more?" or "Who would win in an actual fight?", as these answers are rarely the same.



yeah, needs more conditions
why style of fight, 
which universe are they in
who gets to make use of what....


really... what it's going to come down to is those details... because as bad ass as chief is, he's gonna suck in the HL2 universe... and vise versa for gordon in the halo world


hl universe... 1 saw blade and it's over... INSTAGIB.... er... insta... cutinhalf



actually this could also come down to what system its on too
player playing each, one using control one using keyboard/mouse you know the person with the controller is fucked =)

too many random variables




edit: wtf, wierdest error ever


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 31, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I dislike threads like this.  They need to specify (and they rarely do) whether they're asking "Who do you like more?" or "Who would win in an actual fight?", as these answers are rarely the same.



Or it's because your favourite isn't winning.


You can compare their achievements, which are basically the same, except Freeman has done the same with less training.
Does it mean MC would lose in a 1-on-1 fight? Not necessarily but if some 'nerd' can accomplish the same things someone that has been trained and conditioned for their whole life....


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 31, 2007)

it's double posting again

I cant even delete my own post

wtf, stupid forums


----------



## Visimar (Dec 31, 2007)

The only reason why the chief managed to own the Covenant is because, as Cortana said, luck. Take that away, and I'd wager that he would be with the other glassed people on Reach. 

Okay, maybe Gordon relied on that a bit too. But he has a crowbar. AND MAGIC GLASSES. The big ol' tin man ain't got nothing on those, yo.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 31, 2007)

Zarr said:
			
		

> To tell the truth, I've not seen Master Chief win one of these ever. I saw another one and it has Solid Snake beating Master Chief. That however, is just commentary, I voted Freeman and stand by that. (I also stand by that Solid Snake wins over chief... but who is better, Snake, or Freeman?)



Same reason WoW will always lose in one of those polls...for every one person who likes Master Chief, there are at least 5 who absolutely loathe him and think he should burn in righteous fire next to Tidus and Jack Thompson.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 31, 2007)

Wasn't there a Master Chief vs. Samus Aran thread a while back that Samus ended up raping him in?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 1, 2008)

I think that was because Samus can carry more than two weapons, has her own "OMGGOSH SPESUAL SUIT" and also had some kind of training.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jan 1, 2008)

Just referring to how Master Chief never wins these threads.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 1, 2008)

He's not really that much of a special character. Throw away his history (from the books and such) and he's just the last-of-a-kind Super solider with a recharging shield.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 1, 2008)

^But if you throw away the Gravity Gun, the Crowbar, and the name "Dr. Freeman", Gordon is merely the same ol "You" from 90% of the FPS games ever made, only instead of being some nameless soldier he's a nameless scientist.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 2, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> ^But if you throw away the Gravity Gun, the Crowbar, and the name "Dr. Freeman", Gordon is merely the same ol "You" from 90% of the FPS games ever made, only instead of being some nameless soldier he's a nameless scientist.



Except you have to throw away more for Gordan Freeman than you do Master Chief, if you only go by what exists within the actual games themselves.

A large portion of the Halo universe is explored and explained in a non-game format, whereas the HL universe has only been explored and explained in games.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 2, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Or it's because your favourite isn't winning.



My statement of dislike was triggered by the general random spazzy flailing of the argument itself, not my standing in said argument.



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> Except you have to throw away more for Gordan Freeman than you do Master Chief, if you only go by what exists within the actual games themselves.
> 
> A large portion of the Halo universe is explored and explained in a non-game format, whereas the HL universe has only been explored and explained in games.



Exactly.  The question "Which is better?' would seem to *require* the inclusion of everything that is officially considered to be canon, which in this case includes the Halo novels.


----------



## Korusho (Jan 2, 2008)

Hrm...All of this is very very true... 

Lets stick them both on a desolate plain and have them wage mortal combat until one emerges victorious


----------



## Scythel (Jan 4, 2008)

Master Chief blew up the same ring world

_twice._

MC would win.


----------



## Visimar (Jan 4, 2008)

Rhainor, I don't even think this thread was for serious discussion anyway. Hell, I wasn't completely honest when I rooted for Gordon.


----------



## yak (Jan 5, 2008)

What if the two were to compete in the DnD universe? Care to make character sheets for both? Classes, stats, abilities, like Gordon's glasses giving him +2 Wis, etc... ?


----------



## Thietogreth (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to say Masterchief because he is a soldier and meny of his weapons are nothing Gordons weapons can compair to aside from the gravity gun.  Freeman is only a scientis with meny lucky breaks.  They garvity gun can only menipulate objects up to a certen size or weight...Now that I think about it...I'd have to change my mind to Gordon.  With his gravity gun He could always take most cover he is taking with him.  Need a wall between you and a fire fight?  Just bring some rubble with the gravity gun.  Out of amo?  Use a rock or a peice of furniture as a projectile with the gravity gun.  Wanna jump super high?  Put something under your feet and use the gravity gun to launch your self up.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 12, 2008)

just before the match starts Duke would come and blast them both to bits.

Moral of the story:

always bet on Duke.

in one of those "who would win" i know i should stay clear if i think both of those involved should lose but try to think about this.

Masterchief would of course win, simply because it's "last man standing" and due age and the way of life Gordon would be DEAD long before the MC is born.

it's called time, people. keep it in the now!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 12, 2008)

That depends on whether GMan keeps Gordon in stasis for that long or not


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jan 13, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> ^But if you throw away the Gravity Gun, the Crowbar, and the name "Dr. Freeman", Gordon is merely the same ol "You" from 90% of the FPS games ever made, only instead of being some nameless soldier he's a nameless scientist.



With Master Chief, you don't have to throw away anything. He's not one-of-a-kind in any way. You never even see his face. The fact that he's pretty much a nobody is cemented in the multiplayer of Halo, where there can be 16+ Chiefs on the map at once and nobody will think twice about it. Put 16+ Gordon Freemen on a map and you'll have people saying "Wait, this is weird."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2008)

^And what makes Gordon one of a kind in any character-wise? A Crowbar?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 14, 2008)

He has a face.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 15, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> He has a face.



hehe.

*ZING!!!!*


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm serious.
How many people would of taken to Cortana and/or Alyx if it was just a talking helmet?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 15, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> He has a face.



And Master Chief has a personality.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 15, 2008)

gordon rocks without talking. my biggest beef with the master chief is his talking. if I'm supposed to be the character, and he talks stuff i'm not into, that ruins the shizzle for me. gordon just gets shoved into all that and like, you can talk all you want and nothing gordon does will call you up on that.

"get bent, cortana, i aint doing that!"
"okay, so i'll go to the map room."
"dude chief are you mental? get the net! i just said i'm not doing it."
"i'll hurry"
"yeah - to your DEATH!!!!"
*jumps over the railing to immediate death*

also, beating people with a crowbar or hitting easy target grunts with a handgun.

come on. 

obvious winner.

the story in halflife is more real than that of halo.

okay, the covenant, sure. but them speaking english? pushing it. i'm not saying impossible.

the forerunners, okay. yeah.

the flood? hell yeah, i played resident evil, that shizzle's my bag. they eat you and you become one of them and stuff. (i know they also eat people but those not completely eaten turn, so stfu)

them rings, i mean, yeah. them having to blow up, sure. i'll even buy that.

but for F's sake, the arbiter, 343, overmind, all those guys... jesus christ.

no.

hell no.

none of the main characters in Halo feel believable to me. Halflife, that's like, "aww man today suck hey what's that cool i got a crowbar holy shit there's stuff blowing up and i'm kicking little ugly things asses booyah!!!!"

and blueshift, in the original halflife you see the guard stomping on the door and in blue shift you see gordon freeman zift by. that's cool. it's a detail, but it's pretty cool.

and it adds to the idea that all those people have their own story. most of them end up dead, but screw it. yeah. they're real!

and they all use crowbars and junk.

although, i'm not going to speak about halflife 2. just not going to.


----------



## Striatus (Jan 15, 2008)

Gordon. G-Man will just whisk him away if he gets in trouble :3


----------



## Pengu (Jan 15, 2008)

The companion cube FTW. It's only weakness is you.


----------



## yak (Jan 15, 2008)

Pengu said:
			
		

> The companion cube FTW. It's only weakness is you.



Okay, +1, that made me laugh ^_^


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 15, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cortana: Chief! The Coverent are attacking!
MC: LETS GO KICK SOME ALIEN ASS.
Cortana: It's really dangerous, you might die!
MC: LETS GO KICK SOME ALIEN ASS.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 16, 2008)

Alyx: Gordon! I'll meet you at the base!
Gordon: ...
G-Man: MisTER FreeMAN, let'S HAVE a wonderFUl Tiiiiime.
Gordon: ...
Breen: Surrender Mr. Freeman!
Gordon: ...


----------



## Meliz (Jan 16, 2008)

MC "Yo, Freeman."
GF (in signlanguage) "Yo, Chief."
MC "You're not gonna believe this."
GF "What?"
MC "They makin' fun of you on the FA forums. Well, actually us. Who'd win in a fight."
GF "That's stupid. We wouldn't fight. Why would we fight?"
MC "Well, to see which of us is better at fighting, I guess. They're probably just a bunch of violent bastards."
GF "Yeah, probably."
MC "What'cha got there, Gordon?"
GF "Duke Nukem Forever."
MC "Does that come with Co-op?"
GF "... no. I don't think so."
MC "..."
GF "..."
Masterchief and Gordon Freeman fight to the death to decide which one of them gets to play DNF first. During the fight, a gas line explodes and takes down their house. Both are killed instantly.

DN "That's no way to end a story."
Meliz "And I take it you have a better idea?"
DN "Move aside."

Duke starts typing.

"A giant asteroid mining facility crashes into the Earth right on top of those two pussies' house, crushing them both and burning them to cinders. The Duke appears from the flames, unharmed, not a scratch on him, and babes rush at him, land at his feet and take their clothes off."

DN "Hail to the king, baby."
Meliz "Fine. Doesn't really matter because neither of those two guys is real."

Meliz clicks 'Post Reply'.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 16, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Alyx: Gordon! I'll meet you at the base!
> Gordon: ...
> G-Man: MisTER FreeMAN, let'S HAVE a wonderFUl Tiiiiime.
> Gordon: ...
> ...



It's easier to make a 'Bad-ass' character and plonk them into the game world than to make a world of NPC characters revolve around one person, let alone one that doesn't talk or anything.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 16, 2008)

master chief is not badass.

badass has a name.

his name is Duke.

there's only one real way to figure out which one is cooler. that's getting off this board, playing the games for yourself, and making up your own damn mind.

you won't be able to convince others anyway, maybe one or two

but if you've played the games, you know the characters, and so on.

that having been said, everything from

THIS POINT

will be considered fanboyish bashing of the dude the other guys are rooting for.

let the
OMGWTFHAXBBQSTFUNOOBGTFOLAWLKTHXBYE111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!one
begin


----------



## themocaw (Jan 16, 2008)

It's all moot because Pac-Man would beat them all.  

Seriously.  How many video game heroes nowadays not only devour their foes and reduce them to twitching, fleeing eyeballs, but do it to GHOSTS?


----------



## Oni (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh please, SuperSonic FTW!


----------



## tru7h (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, come on. Master Chief would win. He's got a bigger arsenal of weapons and better armor. Compare the average amount of time it takes to die in Halo once being shot at to that of Half-life. Plus, MC has the recharging shield. When Gordon gets hurt he has to find health. I say MC hands down.


----------



## yak (Jan 17, 2008)

This looks like a Hollywood new blockbuster.

Gordon Freeman on top of that chopper thing holding a crowbar, with Vourtigans on Striders a little bit behind him, and a legion of antlions underneath on one side, and Master Chief with all his friends on the other. Two worlds, one battlefield, and the epic fight for the name of "badass" imminent and unavoidable. 
One subtitled word from one side, and the bold "LETS GO KICK SOME ALIEN ASS" on the other, and the legendary characters collide. Ammutitions and body parts flying, an RPG hits the camera and as it goes down, the two tides collide in the center. 
Camera reboot, the sequence of showing it getting on it's robotic feet; the dust settles. The sight revealed is not for the faint of heart. Oceans of blood everywhere, and two heroes lie defeated in the middle. How could this be?! The camera turns to walk away, and suddenly, there is AN APERTURE SCIENCE WEIGHTED COMPANION CUBE STANDING ON THE GROUND RIGHT BEHIND IT. The transmission signal gets lost and the screen gets covered in static............


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 17, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> It's easier to make a 'Bad-ass' character and plonk them into the game world than to make a world of NPC characters revolve around one person, let alone one that doesn't talk or anything.



So why is it that whenever an RPG does that (Silent protagonist), it's unoriginal and gets bashed yet when it's Gordon Freeman it's treated as something new and original.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because everybody in shooters is ripping off Duke Nukem 3D and spouts witty catchphrases and oneliners.

Gordon isn't a real FPS hero, he's more of an adventurer that had to shoot during some points of the game. also, he's a man that doesn't need to talk big to compensate for his small penis.

hope i'm not siding too much with Gordon here, I'm totally for Duke here, but come on people.

basically you can vote on the poll and leave that to be it. all these posts won't make the other guys think twice. their minds are made.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since when are most Silent protagonist's in a FPS with characters that interact with them, complete with emotion and expressions.

MC could talk and he never got close at making you really care about the people around him personally.
And then his mute comes along with a complete ensemble cast.


----------



## themocaw (Jan 17, 2008)

tru7h said:
			
		

> Oh, come on. Master Chief would win. *He's got a bigger arsenal of weapons* and better armor. Compare the average amount of time it takes to die in Halo once being shot at to that of Half-life. Plus, MC has the recharging shield. When Gordon gets hurt he has to find health. I say MC hands down.


Master Chief can carry, at most, a pair of pistols and a rifle across his back, and maybe eight grenades.  Perhaps a chaingun or a flamethrower too, but he'll be slowed down.

Gordon Freeman, at most, carries a crowbar, two pistols, a submachinegun with underslung grenade launcher, an alien assault rifle with underslung ball of death launcher, a shotgun, a crossbow, five grenades, a rocket launcher, and a gun that shoots swords, couches, tables, buzzsaws, and anything else he can get ahold of.  Plus a gland ripped from a giant bug that he can use to make legions of insect underlings do his bidding.

And that's in Half Life 2, where his arsenal is cut down.  In Half Life 1, he was carrying a crowbar, two pistols, an MP-5N with underslung M203 Grenade Launcher, a SPAS-12 Shotgun, a crossbow, ten grenades, satchel charges, laser tripwire mines, a small colony of exploding parrot-rat-cockroach aliens, a particle beam gun, a ghost-busters style gun that rips subatomic bonds to pieces, and an arm torn off an alien soldier that shoots bees.  Fucking BEES.

So who has the larger arsenal again?


----------



## Meliz (Jan 17, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> tru7h said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh huh huh... arse-nal huh huh huh huh huh

but seriously, good one. don't forget that tha MC  gets a buttload of backup on each run and Gordon's mostly on his own. against bigger WTF's.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 17, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Since when are most Silent protagonist's in a FPS with characters that interact with them, complete with emotion and expressions.
> 
> MC could talk and he never got close at making you really care about the people around him personally.
> And then his mute comes along with a complete ensemble cast.



Again, how does that make Gordon Freeman a special character when he's really a silent protagonist? If the other characters like Breen and Alyx are what makes Dr. Freeman special, then why does everyone worship him and his crowbar like he's the second coming of Jesus offering pure Dopamine to whoever sees him? I don't just mean insisde the game but OUTSIDE the game as well.

Lemme get this straight...I just fail to see why everyone worships Gordon Freeman. Whenever I look at him I see a character who stands next to Sephiroth, Master Chief, and Link as the most overrated video game character ever, and that he's essentially just Link character-wise with modern stuff slapped on replacing the medieval stuff with more "post apocalyptic-setting". In other words ,replacing one set of cliches for another.


----------



## themocaw (Jan 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Lemme get this straight...I just fail to see why everyone worships Gordon Freeman. Whenever I look at him I see a character who stands next to Sephiroth, Master Chief, and Link as the most overrated video game character ever, and that he's essentially just Link character-wise with modern stuff slapped on replacing the medieval stuff with more "post apocalyptic-setting". In other words ,replacing one set of cliches for another.



You have a point with Link.  Not with Master Chief or Sephiroth.

The point of Link is simply this: he is the player character.  That's why he never talks, and why he, until recently, didn't have a default name.  Gordon Freeman is the same, except that because it would be awkward for everyone to just say "Hey, You!" all the time (play FEAR and you'll see how it is) they gave him a name for people to say.  He's not an overwrought angst-fest like Sephiroth, or a rather cookie-cutter supersoldier like Master Chief.  He's basically just a blank slate for the player to project upon.

So in a way, you're right, he is an overrated character, because he's really not one.  He's a placeholder for the player.  He has no personality because the player is meant to provide it: maybe your Gordon Freeman is a wisecracking asshole.  Someone else's might be a brooding angst-puppy.  And none of that matters because, you know, it's a game.  What you bring to it is just as important as how it was made.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 18, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> He's a placeholder for the player.  He has no personality because the player is meant to provide it: maybe your Gordon Freeman is a wisecracking asshole.  Someone else's might be a brooding angst-puppy.  And none of that matters because, you know, it's a game.  What you bring to it is just as important as how it was made.



Totally so. when i was playing halflife and blueshift and that other thing i can't remember with the marines, i was constantly onelinering the screen or just roaring stupid catchphrases and stuff.

like duke nukem on crack.

and mtv.

"ya boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 18, 2008)

You control different people in Opposing Force and Blue Shift though.
Shepard needs to make a come-back.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 18, 2008)

i know. but neither of them spoke.

at the start of half life, you see the guard from blue shift. whoever's talking is behind the door, and the guard you see does not speak - maybe he's also a mute. at least it's continuous.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 18, 2008)

In Blue Shift you played as Barney. The same Barney you see in HL2.
John Shepard, the marine you play as in Opposing Force, hasn't came back yet though.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 18, 2008)

yes!!!!

in the end of blue shift you see shepard being dragged away!

when you're all warping around and stuff, and you're in a basement of some sorts and you see a vent into a hallway with some troopers dragging a third one, that's him.

or does my memory fail me?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 18, 2008)

Shephard gets nabbed by the G-man in the end of OF.
Barney escapes and isn't touched by G-man.

But then again, both OF and BS were made by Gearbox, not Valve.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 18, 2008)

okay. let's get back on topic now.

Duke would have both their asses, and stuff.

And pie.

Because the cake is...

oh well. you know.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 18, 2008)

We all know Duke could kick both of their arses but it's not Duke vs. Freeman and MC is it?

Also, you can't even compare Duke Bad-Assery to MC's because MC's is totally forced.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 18, 2008)

well it should be.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 20, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> You have a point with Link.  Not with Master Chief or Sephiroth.
> 
> The point of Link is simply this: he is the player character.  That's why he never talks, and why he, until recently, didn't have a default name.  Gordon Freeman is the same, except that because it would be awkward for everyone to just say "Hey, You!" all the time (play FEAR and you'll see how it is) they gave him a name for people to say.  He's not an overwrought angst-fest like Sephiroth, or a rather cookie-cutter supersoldier like Master Chief.  He's basically just a blank slate for the player to project upon.
> 
> So in a way, you're right, he is an overrated character, because he's really not one.  He's a placeholder for the player.  He has no personality because the player is meant to provide it: maybe your Gordon Freeman is a wisecracking asshole.  Someone else's might be a brooding angst-puppy.  And none of that matters because, you know, it's a game.  What you bring to it is just as important as how it was made.



1) YES. FINALLY. THANK YOU. Someone ELSE who sees what I see when they look at Gordon Freeman and Link as characters. All the characters I developed as a child in my basement full of Playmobils have more personality than Gordon Freeman or Link.

2) Actually the point with Sephiroth and Master Chief is that they're both extremely popular characters whom people worship. 
And Sephiroth is really just Norman Bates who targets girls when they're praying instead of in the shower.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 20, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did anybody else here think that Sephiroth was a complete letdown as a Final Fantasy Badguy?

He's no Kefka. He's just a loon who got lucky and i bet he's into Linkin Park and Michael Bay flicks. Emogeddon, anyone?

He's no Chaos. I mean, damn. Couldn't he be assisted by Four Fiends or something?

Vivi from FFIX would have been an awesomer final boss than Seph. Jeez.

but like, Link totally has a personality. Its not because you can't talk that you don't have a personality.

Link is, in all aspects, a mute. did you notice he's lefthanded, too?

yes, i know, in the Wii version of twilight princess he's righthanded, but he's lefty in the gamecube version, because the Wii is held for righthanded people.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 20, 2008)

Now Kefka, he was awesome. Awesome and totally deranged from failed magitek experiments, but in a fun, happy, quotable way.


----------



## Meliz (Jan 20, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Now Kefka, he was awesome. Awesome and totally deranged from failed magitek experiments, but in a fun, happy, quotable way.



Kefka was evil to the dude. he was a horrible human being ^^ but a wonderful bad guy.

he wasn't a pawn in some demon's plot, he wasn't a puppet being dolled around,

kefka was his own bitch. and everybody around him was his bitch! oh, yeah!

"sin is attacking!"
"let's go kickk his ass!"
"oh no wait, it's not sin, it's kefka."
".... i have to go.... um... do stuff..." *hides*


----------

